# NESCOM



## Chocolate Aero

Salam,

Didn't really find an appropriate place to thread this. However.

Having recently discovered the NESCOM company and its projects in aero eng and learning that it employs over 60,000 people I thought it'd give me a good chance to get into Pakistan.

Could anyone give me an indication as to what kind of basic wage I could expect if I was to find a graduate job there realated to aeronautical engineering. I'll be completing my Beng aeronautical degree in 2010 from the UK and am British. Parents are Pakistani.

I want to know if it's viable for me to be able to settle in pak ISB.

I'm looking to suport my wife only and live in pak. I've estimated a 40-50K wage required to live in reasonable comfort renting a house in one of the sectors around H-11.

If I can't match that I'll simply have to remain in the UK.

And what about the rise in pay. For instance the 1st year at NESCOM promises hostel accom(which probably isnt suitable for a couple, but u never know) subsequent years would require me to find a property. Hence what kind of pay rises could I expect.

Oh and btw, they dont seem to have a contact phone number and they dont like replying to email either.

I'd really appreciate it if any1 could provide figures.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Jamshed

it depends on dat which designation u gonna get i applied in nescom as well before comin to uk for my masters i passed the test but in interview they rejected cuz they said dat i have 2 years of experience while they required 4 years but one of my friend told me that pay scale is very good it will be more than 40-50 k so dont worry about it but keep one thing in mind that it will be hard to give time to ur family because timings are so tough usually ppls work from 9 to 9 lol may b now its not like dat but in IT dept it was like dat .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chocolate Aero

wow, more than 40-50 for a graduate sounds great.
Thats about the only hurdle I can think of apart from location(ISB preferred or in the north). As long as I'm able to have decent holidays and some weekends off then I dont mind 12 hour shifts at all. Afterall it's for the benefit of Pakistan.
If anyone could give details more specific to graduates and the aeronatical opportunities at NESCOM I'd appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## Zulfiqar

About Nescom:

OK since you are doing aeronautical engineering so you would most probably be posted to AWC(an organ of Nescom) at a post of assistant manager( SPS-8) that is if they select you.

Your pay will be 38 K(for SPS-8).By the time you graduate it will go to 40 or more.

There is 95 &#37; chance that you will not live in Islamabad city.You will live somewhere else but it is still very good.Do not worry about accommodation if you are single. They will have a place for you but if you are married then you will have your name on a waiting list. You will have saturdays and sundays off.

Nescom pays good better than other govt organizations, they have a very good Hospital.

Regularly Check Dawn and other newspapers for Job listings. Apply to any job that is related to aeronautical engineering and the designated pay scale is SPS-8( its very important that it is SPS-8 not BPS).

You will be promoted to Manager in 4 years after that.They have a good health care and transportation system.You will be provided relevant allowances matching your pay grade.

Once you find such ad and apply then tell me again and i will help you further then.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

One more thing, nowadays they won't sponsor you for further studies (except for local or chinese universities) due to major funding issues.


----------



## sur

what correct website for NESCOM.
Googled site is not working.


While googled KRL's site is so cheap & almost deserted...!!!


----------



## Chocolate Aero

NESCOM Site
CESAT--Center of Excellence in Science & Applied Technologies

Yeah, the KRL site is absolutely pathetic. Literally a 5 minutes job.
Dr. A. Q. KHAN RESEARCH LABORATORIES

However there is an educational KRL site which looks like a 50 mins job.
KRL Institute of Technology


----------



## sur

thanks man.

Say if i had a great invention in my mind & wanted to discuss it with someone, no less than Samar Mubarak Mand or with A.Q.Khan, is that possible & where should i start, where can i get their contact info???


----------



## Zulfiqar

> Say if i had a great invention in my mind & wanted to discuss it with someone, no less than Samar Mubarak Mand or with A.Q.Khan, is that possible & where should i start, where can i get their contact info???



Exactly what is your qualification?


----------



## sur

Mian Asad said:


> Exactly what is your qualification?



All i can tell for now is that, my qualification is *NOT* related to the idea i am talking about..

I just want to share/discuss it with any person of authority, since i won't trust a lower level official.

So if anyone could help me contact such officials like AQ Khan or Samar Mubarik Mand???


----------



## Zulfiqar

How exactly can they be sure that you can help them if they don't know anything about you?


----------



## sur

Mian Asad said:


> How exactly can they be sure that you can help them if they don't know anything about you?



they'll only know after listening to my idea....
i am pretty confident it could work, i have done some simple calculations... but still i am no expert..... there can be things i am missing which could make my idea flop.


----------



## Chocolate Aero

Your little smilies(emoticons?) give me a little clue as to what it is. Is it....a helmet with a built in sniper scope? Imagine if every soldier could see several km out.


----------



## sur

Chocolate Aero said:


> Your little smilies(emoticons?) give me a little clue as to what it is. Is it....a helmet with a built in sniper scope? Imagine if every soldier could see several km out.


Though night vision/sniperscope etc should be a part of every Pakistani soldier's kit, 
but my to-be-invention is actually an idea for *a propulsion system*... Can't give any more hints....


I asked SUPARCO to get me in touch with Samar Mubarik Mand or scientist of his stature etc, they asked me to share it with them instead, but i won't, coz even if there is less than 1% chance of it being a success, its applications would take us "above all" ... InshALLAH.


----------



## BATMAN

> wow, more than 40-50 for a graduate sounds great.


This is correct figure, i know some one who started just at 45K when USD was equivalent to RS60.


----------



## Patriot

Yes, the pay is pretty damn good but you've also got to work very hard and keep in mind you will be watched .


----------



## ace slasher

i want to do mechatronics engineering and then join some weapons research organisation in pakistan
so is NESCOM better or DESTO
i cant fid anything for DESTO online


----------



## Kompromat

i will see if i can get any help for thread starter.


----------



## uetian007

hi
nice information.
I am looking for information about marine system private limited. is it also the organ of NESCOM? and what will be minimum pay there for AM post?

hope to see your response soon.


----------



## Haseebullah

uetian007 said:


> hi
> nice information.
> I am looking for information about marine system private limited. is it also the organ of NESCOM? and what will be minimum pay there for AM post?
> 
> hope to see your response soon.



Marine systems private ltd that rings a bell............i have a USB drive made by that company so surely it has nothing to do with NESCOM and i know cuz i have spent 4 years in NESCOM


----------



## Haseebullah

ace slasher said:


> i want to do mechatronics engineering and then join some weapons research organisation in pakistan
> so is NESCOM better or DESTO
> i cant fid anything for DESTO online



i woul;d personally recommend DESTO because it has been newly established and aimes to introduce modern and strategic weapons in pakistan


----------



## Comet

Hi,

Whats the starting pay for a graduate in NDC?


----------



## Haseebullah

sur said:


> Though night vision/sniperscope etc should be a part of every Pakistani soldier's kit,
> but my to-be-invention is actually an idea for *a propulsion system*... Can't give any more hints....
> 
> 
> I asked SUPARCO to get me in touch with Samar Mubarik Mand or scientist of his stature etc, they asked me to share it with them instead, but i won't, coz even if there is less than 1% chance of it being a success, its applications would take us "above all" ... InshALLAH.



now samar mubarakmand has retired so you cant meet him.Although try to meet the Vice Cahcellor of Institute Of Space Technology(IST) he is a good listener ....good luck with your idea!!!


----------



## sparklingway

Haseebullah said:


> i woul;d personally recommend DESTO because it has been newly established and aimes to introduce modern and strategic weapons in pakistan



DESTO isn't new. Your highly misguided. Perhaps you were referring to renovation of facilities.


----------



## sparklingway

umairp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whats the starting pay for a graduate in NDC?



New inductees as Junior Engineer join in SPS-8.

The pay structure in the last financial year was as follows:-

Basic Pay :- 12970-740-27770
Special Technical Allowance @ 25&#37;
Additional Special Technical Allowance @ 15% 
Outdoor Medical Allowance @ 15 % 
PhD Allowance @ Rs. 5000/- or Rs 1500/- per month
Housing subsidy/ house rent allowance as admissible under the rules
Orderly Allowance according to the SPS scales.
Project Allowance 15 to 25 % 
Health is covered.

Keeping ind mind the increases in salaries of Federal employees, the total pay comes to around Rs. 35,000+ at the very start as of now (I'll confirm this from some friends working is SPS-8). This does not include deductions and pension funds.


----------



## nightcrawler

sur said:


> Though night vision/sniperscope etc should be a part of every Pakistani soldier's kit,
> but my to-be-invention is actually an idea for *a propulsion system*... Can't give any more hints....
> 
> 
> I asked SUPARCO to get me in touch with Samar Mubarik Mand or scientist of his stature etc, they asked me to share it with them instead, but i won't, coz even if there is less than 1&#37; chance of it being a success, its applications would take us "above all" ... InshALLAH.



Well I am chemical engineering student of undergraduates & our say a mini-Project was on mathematical modelling of Rocket propulsion both liquid & solid & to compare both; we did atleast a good job on our qualification level
However I am not convinced with these defence Pakistan websites like I emailed Al Technique Corporation of Pakistan (ATCOP) at altech@paknet2.ptc.pk & my gmail keep giving error that server isnt accepting or 
Same was the result for Advanced Engineering Research Organization (AERO)
& I was hopeless because my engineering will be completed in ~4months & can't even contact with defence national companies; anyone wanted to help be much appreciated.
Well I then email to international organizations mostly to Turkey; Iran & the latest reply unlike that of Pakistan companies was as follows


Annalie Botes to me 
show details 14:36 (8 hours ago) 

Mr Khan

Thank you for the interest you show in Denel Dynamics.

We regret to inform you that, due to the nature of our business, security clearance is required and therefore Denel can only employ South African citizens.

We would, however, like to wish you every success for the future.

Regards

Annalie Botes
HR
Denel Dynamics


----------



## sparklingway

Have you called AERO? They have responded to my queries and requests earlier. Try calling their phone numbers and probing instead of emailing them.

ATCOP is really a program contacting. Get in touch with somebody in NESCOM who can hook yo up with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightcrawler

sparklingway said:


> Have you called AERO? They have responded to my queries and requests earlier. Try calling their phone numbers and probing instead of emailing them.
> 
> ATCOP is really a program contacting. Get in touch with somebody in NESCOM who can hook yo up with them.



Thnx for your much needed reply 


you are saying that I rather phone them ummmmmmmmm. you may be right 
But I must be quiet happy if you directly give me some NESCOM contact person; I am totally new to acquiring jobs & related contacts!!


----------



## sparklingway

nightcrawler said:


> Thnx for your much needed reply
> you are saying that I rather phone them ummmmmmmmm. you may be right
> But I must be quiet happy if you directly give me some NESCOM contact person; I am totally new to acquiring jobs & related contacts!!



That I cannot do. Sorry. Contact them through their numbers. I'm sure they'll be courteous.


----------



## uetian007

thanks for replying. they have AM(Electronics) post with SPS-8. they are definitely not a private organization.


----------



## uetian007

also visit Marine Systems (Pvt) Limited


----------



## Zulfiqar

> I am looking for information about marine system private limited.



There is an organ named MTC in Nescom for naval R&D.

Check this link for Latest Suparco Jobs:

::. SUPARCO : Online Induction .::


----------



## shan khan

for HR Induction in NESCOM Contact 
taleemotarbiat@gmail.com


for HR induction in DESTO contact
dirhr@desto.gov.pk

Best wishes for your future


----------



## bushra21

how long does it take to get a job at nescom after test n interview??


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

bushra21 said:


> how long does it take to get a job at nescom after test n interview??


Just a month or two. If you pass!

But I'd advise you to not take up a job with them. Too little money, too many restrictions, little motivation for work because of too many engineers on too few projects. That said, my info is over half a decade old!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bushra21

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Just a month or two. If you pass!
> 
> But I'd advise you to not take up a job with them. Too little money, too many restrictions, little motivation for work because of too many engineers on too few projects. That said, my info is over half a decade old!



ahan i js wan 2 keep maself busy das y i wan 2 join them..recntly had a test n I cleared that test then after that there was an interview..bt still they vnt announced the results..some1 told me that it would take bout 6 months to get appointed..if it would take bout 1 to 2 months then f9 I ill wait..but 6 months is quite a long time...


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

bushra21 said:


> ahan i js wan 2 keep maself busy das y i wan 2 join them..recntly had a test n I cleared that test then after that there was an interview..bt still they vnt announced the results..some1 told me that it would take bout 6 months to get appointed..if it would take bout 1 to 2 months then f9 I ill wait..but 6 months is quite a long time...


It might actually be six months, my memory is murky.

It's not a job you take up to kill time. At least it's easier getting there in Rwp, down in Khi just going everyday to Gidani is a pain. And you have curfew hours like in little girls' hostels! One of my acquaintances had to hump all that everyday on his 2-wheeler, and had to sneak out several evenings a week even for a legitimate reason!


----------



## bushra21

BelligerentPacifist said:


> It might actually be six months, my memory is murky.
> 
> It's not a job you take up to kill time. At least it's easier getting there in Rwp, down in Khi just going everyday to Gidani is a pain. And you have curfew hours like in little girls' hostels! One of my acquaintances had to hump all that everyday on his 2-wheeler, and had to sneak out several evenings a week even for a legitimate reason!



if i get selected inshALLAH...then I think place of appointment would be Isb not khi..n can bear everythin...bs i js want to get out of this borin lyf...


----------



## seemees

bushra21 said:


> if i get selected inshALLAH...then I think place of appointment would be Isb not khi..n can bear everythin...bs i js want to get out of this borin lyf...


 

Can you please tell what type of questions i expect in the interview. I mean what they ask is about
the filed of your job or general question. So i should prepare myself well for the interview.
Thank you


----------



## Nishan_101

I think that NESCOM only gains momentum just because like other military high tech industries it is also being governed by ex-military men and I think that those people who are in Karachi are also doing well with smaller budgets.


----------



## bushra21

seemees said:


> Can you please tell what type of questions i expect in the interview. I mean what they ask is about
> the filed of your job or general question. So i should prepare myself well for the interview.
> Thank you



hey u got interview call??...if yes then for which post did u apply?..n bout interview dn wry it wasnt dat tough..very friendly environment was there and some basic qs were asked..it wasnt dat tough..do prepare basics related to yo field gud luck


----------



## seemees

bushra21 said:


> hey u got interview call??...if yes then for which post did u apply?..n bout interview dn wry it wasnt dat tough..very friendly environment was there and some basic qs were asked..it wasnt dat tough..do prepare basics related to yo field gud luck


 
Thanks for the reply. They did't call me for the interview yet, but i was just preparing myself. I applied for the post of IT Manager. They have conducted the test on 11 of March, but still i don't know about the results of the test. I think they don't announce it.


----------



## Nishan_101

So what are the new projects that NESCOM is under going....


----------



## bushra21

seemees said:


> Thanks for the reply. They did't call me for the interview yet, but i was just preparing myself. I applied for the post of IT Manager. They have conducted the test on 11 of March, but still i don't know about the results of the test. I think they don't announce it.



no prb..ma czn has also taken 11 march's IT manager's test at islamabad center bt he also didn recieve any call letter...n if u have any info bout the interview calls plz do lemme knw.


----------



## e.mubeen

AoA,
I am surprised to see that there exists not even a single page of information related to career in NESCOM/KRL/etc. , so after much googling I landed on this page.
Since people on this forum have much more information about these organizations, so hopefully I can get some hint from forum members.

I have done BS Mechanical Engineering (UET Lahore), MS Computational Mechanics (Germany), MS Materials Science & Simulation (Germany) and at the moment (InshaALLAH) near to complete my PhD in Mechanical Engineering (also from Germany). I suppose that my qualifications match SPS-9 (perhaps). However I have no clue about the salary structure.

*My questions are:*

1- what is the proper way to apply for a job in NESCOM/KRL/NDC/AWC etc. (besides reading dozens of online newpapers everyday)?
2- what is the minimum salary that I should expect ?

Best regards,
Mubeen.


----------



## gulfraz77

AoA Zulfiqar, I have passed the SPS-8 interview of NESCOM in february 2011, Now security clearance is on going. I want to know that how much time they take for clearance? I think its about 6 months when the security personal last visited me.


----------



## rainbubble

gulfraz77 said:


> AoA Zulfiqar, I have passed the SPS-8 interview of NESCOM in february 2011, Now security clearance is on going. I want to know that how much time they take for clearance? I think its about 6 months when the security personal last visited me.



i ve been told that it would take maximum 3 months...how can be it possible??...js call them n ask bout your status...n acha tell me...bout the clearance process...did the visit only u r your relatives and neighbours also?


----------



## araja

Hello,

I have cleared test and interview at NESCOM and got the offer letter. But they have offered a 2 years contract base job. Can anyone tell, is this job secure? What will happen at the end of 2 years contract?

Thanks


----------



## Donatello

araja said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have cleared test and interview at NESCOM and got the offer letter. But they have offered a 2 years contract base job. Can anyone tell, is this job secure? What will happen at the end of 2 years contract?
> 
> Thanks



It means that at the end of 2 years contract, they might not renew the contract if they see that they no longer need the skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araja

Donatello said:


> It means that at the end of 2 years contract, they might not renew the contract if they see that they no longer need the skills.


 
I have heard that they never fire people, all people hired at contract basis will regularize at the end of the contract. Is this true? Also, if I join nescom hostel at Islamabad, how much they will charge for it?


----------



## rainbubble

araja said:


> I have heard that they never fire people, all people hired at contract basis will regularize at the end of the contract. Is this true? Also, if I join nescom hostel at Islamabad, how much they will charge for it?



yeah ve also heard the same..all employees on contract basis will become permanent employees at the end of contract



araja said:


> I have heard that they never fire people, all people hired at contract basis will regularize at the end of the contract. Is this true? Also, if I join nescom hostel at Islamabad, how much they will charge for it?




acha r u done with your security clearance?


----------



## allrounderyas

Assalam o alaikum

Seems some techies are following this post..... I am a graduate student of Systems Engineering, looking forward to join any of the defense sector R&D org in Pakistan... I wanna ask whether someone here can share with me certain technical/practical challenge of this sector which I can address in my MS thesis(I ve to complete it by June 2013) and it shall be beneficial for my job later on......KFUPM, where I am studying, has very good labs and distinguished faculty......


----------



## fahadakram786

thanks God i also received my security clearance form from MTC as a "junior executive HR " and on 24 may 2012 i sent my all security clearance documents to Islamabad address. i want to asked how much they take time to final selection ???? and also there is a medical test after security clearance ???? and which type of medical test they take??????????? reply plz ...........


----------



## rainbubble

fahadakram786 said:


> thanks God i also received my security clearance form from MTC as a "junior executive HR " and on 24 may 2012 i sent my all security clearance documents to Islamabad address. i want to asked how much they take time to final selection ???? and also there is a medical test after security clearance ???? and which type of medical test they take??????????? reply plz ...........


 
congrats!!...n dn know bout medical test..bt security clearance will take bout 3 months minimum n 5 to 6 months maximum...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fahadakram786

thnx yaar..........after security clearance kitna aur time lagay ga joining main


----------



## Hyperion

Chocolate Aero said:


> Salam,
> 
> Didn't really find an appropriate place to thread this. However.
> 
> Having recently discovered the NESCOM company and its projects in aero eng and learning that it employs over 60,000 people I thought it'd give me a good chance to get into Pakistan.
> 
> Could anyone give me an indication as to what kind of basic wage I could expect if I was to find a graduate job there realated to aeronautical engineering. I'll be completing my Beng aeronautical degree in 2010 from the UK and am British. Parents are Pakistani.
> 
> I want to know if it's viable for me to be able to settle in pak ISB.
> 
> I'm looking to suport my wife only and live in pak. I've estimated a 40-50K wage required to live in reasonable comfort renting a house in one of the sectors around H-11.
> 
> If I can't match that I'll simply have to remain in the UK.
> 
> And what about the rise in pay. For instance the 1st year at NESCOM promises hostel accom(which probably isnt suitable for a couple, but u never know) subsequent years would require me to find a property. Hence what kind of pay rises could I expect.
> 
> Oh and btw, they dont seem to have a contact phone number and they dont like replying to email either.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if any1 could provide figures.
> 
> Thanks for any help



Buddy, stay back in the UK at the moment. Finish your MS and preferably a PhD first. Nescom will be there once you finish your education!


----------



## fahadakram786

thnx yaar..........after security clearance kitna aur time lagay ga joining main


----------



## taj0333

fahadakram786 said:


> thnx yaar..........after security clearance kitna aur time lagay ga joining main


 
In Medical Test

Eyesight test, color blindness test, ENT Test, URINe, Blood test, Surgical Test (dr will check ur secret thing  )

After security clearance, they will send you appointment letter and date will be mentioned for joining


----------



## fahadakram786

taj0333 said:


> In Medical Test
> 
> Eyesight test, color blindness test, ENT Test, URINe, Blood test, Surgical Test (dr will check ur secret thing  )
> 
> After security clearance, they will send you appointment letter and date will be mentioned for joining


 
yaar agar eyesight week ho ek eye ki tu?????????????????????///


----------



## taj0333

No problem, use i glasses


----------



## fahadakram786

taj0333 said:


> No problem, use i glasses




means jaisay army navy airforce main eye blkul perfect honi chahiye is main aisi koi restrictions nhi..........


----------



## taj0333

No. Its HR job. not a pilot job


----------



## fahadakram786

hmmmm thnx bhai.........


----------



## compGeek

If we once not selected in nescom due to any reason like experience.........Can we apply again, some other time or on next turn....or they have some issue for second time??? Plz guide me ......


----------



## ronaldo

gulfraz77 said:


> AoA Zulfiqar, I have passed the SPS-8 interview of NESCOM in february 2011, Now security clearance is on going. I want to know that how much time they take for clearance? I think its about 6 months when the security personal last visited me.



Heyy, congrz, Long time been passed since 2011, have you joined the nescom. ? and how much pay/packages they offered you.


----------



## ronaldo

fahadakram786 said:


> thanks God i also received my security clearance form from MTC as a "junior executive HR " and on 24 may 2012 i sent my all security clearance documents to Islamabad address. i want to asked how much they take time to final selection ???? and also there is a medical test after security clearance ???? and which type of medical test they take??????????? reply plz ...........



Assalam.o.Alaikum, many many congratulations  tell me please that have you joined mtc or not, and in which month they took yours interview. ?? thank.you.


----------



## compGeek

Asalam aliakum 
Well my question is if once not selected by nescom due to any reason like experience.........Can we apply again, some other time or on next turn....or they have some issue for second time??? Plz guide me ......
Eagerly waiting 4 ur kind replies


----------



## sajid1989

I want to ask something regarding medical test. can u plz tell me..if someone have cuts on his arm, will it be a problem or they won't consider this issue or just reject the candidate. and one more thing, can anyone tell me about the written test pattern?


----------



## GLADIATOR

sajid1989 said:


> I want to ask something regarding medical test. can u plz tell me..if someone have cuts on his arm, will it be a problem or they won't consider this issue or just reject the candidate. and one more thing, can anyone tell me about the written test pattern?



Cut on arm is avoidable, its an injury which can be wounded with the passage of time, medical unfitness is a different sort of thing i.e. any dangerous disease etc.

+

Pattern is not fixed, but its Multiple Choice Questions most of the time (99.9%) Some time they may ask the question having 1 word as an answer.

So prepare yourself for Multiple Choice Questions, Maths, General Knowledge, Science etc.

Good Luck


----------



## ronaldo

GLADIATOR said:


> Cut on arm is avoidable, its an injury which can be wounded with the passage of time, medical unfitness is a different sort of thing i.e. any dangerous disease etc.
> 
> +
> 
> Pattern is not fixed, but its Multiple Choice Questions most of the time (99.9%) Some time they may ask the question having 1 word as an answer.
> 
> So prepare yourself for Multiple Choice Questions, Maths, General Knowledge, Science etc.
> 
> Good Luck



Hy, Can you please tell me that eye sight matters to how much extent for the posts of engineers. If a person cannot read very clearly the eye-test-board with just one eye and other one is ok, when the glasses are also put on, then this kind of situation matters to how much....


----------



## GLADIATOR

ronaldo said:


> Hy, Can you please tell me that eye sight matters to how much extent for the posts of engineers. If a person cannot read very clearly the eye-test-board with just one eye and other one is ok, when the glasses are also put on, then this kind of situation matters to how much....



It must be 6/6 with or without glasses, no relaxation in that buddy!

and by the way, its an easy test so do not worry, have faith!


----------



## ronaldo

GLADIATOR said:


> It must be 6/6 with or without glasses, no relaxation in that buddy!
> 
> and by the way, its an easy test so do not worry, have faith!



Can you please tell me that what do you meant by "its an easy test". Means what kind of test is this?


----------



## GLADIATOR

ronaldo said:


> Can you please tell me that what do you meant by "its an easy test". Means what kind of test is this?



can't explain, you'd have to wait for it! Good Luck


----------



## thkkhan

GLADIATOR said:


> can't explain, you'd have to wait for it! Good Luck



I have a test for System Administrator/Network administrator. Can any body guide me about the test?


----------



## GLADIATOR

thkkhan said:


> I have a test for System Administrator/Network administrator. Can any body guide me about the test?



What kind of guidelines you want? Test may consists of Multiple Choice Questions or Question have 1 word as the Answer.

It may have 20 marks (as usual)

Just sit tight & pray to ALLAH, Good Luck!


----------



## killer92

taj0333 said:


> In Medical Test
> 
> Eyesight test, color blindness test, ENT Test, URINe, Blood test, Surgical Test (dr will check ur secret thing  )
> 
> After security clearance, they will send you appointment letter and date will be mentioned for joining




What if someone has any problem like if someone is colorblind,then what ???
Will he be selected as AM or not??????


----------



## awan malik

plz some one tell me.i want to apply in(krl,nescom,NDC)
My Qualifaction are
BS Electrical 2.4/4.00
FSC 71%
matric 62%
can i apply?
my qualification meet the critarea for (krl,nescom,NDC)?
am i elegible for apply?
plz rply


----------



## awan malik

am i eligable for (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
My QUalification
plz some one tell me
am i eligible to apply in (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
My QUalification
BS electrical 2.4/4.00
Fsc 71%
Matric 62%
can i apply?
plz some one rply

am i eligable for (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
My QUalification
plz some one tell me
am i eligible to apply in (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
My QUalification
BS electrical 2.4/4.00
Fsc 71%
Matric 62%
can i apply?
plz some one rply


----------



## KingMamba

awan malik said:


> am i eligable for (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
> My QUalification
> plz some one tell me
> am i eligible to apply in (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
> My QUalification
> BS electrical 2.4/4.00
> Fsc 71%
> Matric 62%
> can i apply?
> plz some one rply
> 
> am i eligable for (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
> My QUalification
> plz some one tell me
> am i eligible to apply in (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
> My QUalification
> BS electrical 2.4/4.00
> Fsc 71%
> Matric 62%
> can i apply?
> plz some one rply



Maybe one of our military brothers can help you. @Rashid Mahmood @Icarus @fatman17


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

KingMamba said:


> Maybe one of our military brothers can help you. @Rashid Mahmood @Icarus @fatman17



Various jobs in these organisation keep coming with different qualifications.
I am attaching a sample Job Advertisement for KRL Jobs in January 2014.
Please see the requirements.
Also there are website mentioned on which these jobs can be applied for. Please keep visiting them also.

Career Jobs 91
Jobs in NESCOM Latest 2014 - Page 1 | Jobs in Pakistan
Home Page

Here is the sample Newspaper ad:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

KingMamba said:


> Maybe one of our military brothers can help you. @Rashid Mahmood @Icarus @fatman17




Would depend on the particular opening. Though I'd have to say that even in direct competition, you will have to really be a man of substance to make it to the post with only 2.4 GPA. It's not impossible though, if you are a good package overall, academics may be overlooked but only so much.


----------



## Nosh

we have submitted our security clearance forms in april 2014 and agencies have contact 3 times and they have visited our home 3 times ... but we didnt receive call letter yet ... how much time they will take for clearance process ???????????


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Nosh said:


> we have submitted our security clearance forms in april 2014 and agencies have contact 3 times and they have visited our home 3 times ... but we didnt receive call letter yet ... how much time they will take for clearance process ???????????



Security clearance takes a long time...
In some cases more than a year....

So be patient...


----------



## Nosh

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Security clearance takes a long time...
> In some cases more than a year....
> 
> So be patient...


Actually some of us have got a joining letter in may . but others haven't ... then what will be reason behind it ???


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Nosh said:


> Actually some of us have got a joining letter in may . but others haven't ... then what will be reason behind it ???



Security clearance for every person vary, keeping in view the background, locality, relatives, etc.
You will be informed sooner or later of the result.


----------



## Donatello

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Various jobs in these organisation keep coming with different qualifications.
> I am attaching a sample Job Advertisement for KRL Jobs in January 2014.
> Please see the requirements.
> Also there are website mentioned on which these jobs can be applied for. Please keep visiting them also.
> 
> Career Jobs 91
> Jobs in NESCOM Latest 2014 - Page 1 | Jobs in Pakistan
> Home Page
> 
> Here is the sample Newspaper ad:



Sir, what's the pay package like?
I might want to apply and make use of my skills, rather than buying sabzi for home.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Donatello said:


> Sir, what's the pay package like?
> I might want to apply and make use of my skills, rather than buying sabzi for home.



It's the same as any other govt. job yar.

This is the latest pay scale chart...
Some allowances my increase the pay as per position..


----------



## Nosh

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Security clearance for every person vary, keeping in view the background, locality, relatives, etc.
> You will be informed sooner or later of the result.


Sir can we check our current status about joining from the nescom??? do u have any contact number ???


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Nosh said:


> Sir can we check our current status about joining from the nescom??? do u have any contact number ???



Sorry I do not.
I am not from NESCOM.


----------



## Ababeel

Why there is no website for such a prestigious institute like NESCOM?
Even the website of NESCOM related CESAT also missing from the web now?
Why it's like this. It doesn't give good impression at all as I think it is the most advanced entity in defence research sector.


----------



## Muhammad Khuram Ashraf

Can anyone please guide me regarding NESCOM Test pattern for Assistant manager Electrical? Thanks.


----------



## SOLDIER_1

Thanks in Advance!
Can any one guide me, which on is better for a Mechanical Engineer for SPS-08.
DESTO or MTC? 
considering the future prospects, working environment, nature of Job, your contribution in work. etc..
i have gone through the previous replies, but i need fresh status and opinion of related persons.
Jazak'Allah


----------



## Ikram-JUTT3654

Zulfiqar said:


> About Nescom:
> 
> OK since you are doing aeronautical engineering so you would most probably be posted to AWC(an organ of Nescom) at a post of assistant manager( SPS-8) that is if they select you.
> 
> Your pay will be 38 K(for SPS-8).By the time you graduate it will go to 40 or more.
> 
> There is 95 &#37; chance that you will not live in Islamabad city.You will live somewhere else but it is still very good.Do not worry about accommodation if you are single. They will have a place for you but if you are married then you will have your name on a waiting list. You will have saturdays and sundays off.
> 
> Nescom pays good better than other govt organizations, they have a very good Hospital.
> 
> Regularly Check Dawn and other newspapers for Job listings. Apply to any job that is related to aeronautical engineering and the designated pay scale is SPS-8( its very important that it is SPS-8 not BPS).
> 
> You will be promoted to Manager in 4 years after that.They have a good health care and transportation system.You will be provided relevant allowances matching your pay grade.
> 
> Once you find such ad and apply then tell me again and i will help you further then.
> 
> Regards


as i have a test tomorrow for the post of Assistant Manager - IT, so i was just looking for some information over the internet that will help me out a bit and read your comments - this is a useful information, but if u please let me know of the further things regarding test and interview that will be more helpful for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zulfiqar

Ikram-JUTT3654 said:


> as i have a test tomorrow for the post of Assistant Manager - IT, so i was just looking for some information over the internet that will help me out a bit and read your comments - this is a useful information, but if u please let me know of the further things regarding test and interview that will be more helpful for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Sorry, I saw your post late as I am not active every day. 

Test is different for each field and related to the sector. 

I am not an employee myself, but had relatives that worked in some of the sub-organs.


----------



## Ikram-JUTT3654

Hyperion said:


> Buddy, stay back in the UK at the moment. Finish your MS and preferably a PhD first. Nescom will be there once you finish your education!



AOA bro,

I applied in NESCOM as AM-IT [SPA-08] against Advertisement #: 03/2018 in May -2018 and after clearing all relevant Tests and Interviews - i sent the Security Clearance forms back to Dept in January2019 - After which i rcvd a call for another Interview in May-2019, but since than after that interview i have not rcvd any sort of call/update/offer Letter
When i call for getting my updated status they reply that the process in-progress and u'll get offer letter soon...

Bro I'm confused about it - should i wait for a good positive response soon or they have already selected the candidates and my process is no more in consideration - If yes , do thery consider me in Next Hiring advertisement for the same post??

Please reply me with ur experience - Thanks

waiting anxiously,

Ikram Ul Haq


----------



## Muhammad waish

Aslmualikum any updates about Nescom ad 1 2019 and I submitted clearmclec form in last of ocOctob 2019 but after this no update yet how much time they take for clearance thank you and reply


----------



## sh. hunain

Muhammad waish said:


> Aslmualikum any updates about Nescom ad 1 2019 and I submitted clearmclec form in last of ocOctob 2019 but after this no update yet how much time they take for clearance thank you and reply



muhammad waish bhai kya status hey job ka apki...????


----------



## Muhammad waish

sh. hunain said:


> muhammad waish bhai kya status hey job ka apki...????


Yes bro mera nescom/ MTC hai ap k Kon sa trade hai bro?



sh. hunain said:


> muhammad waish bhai kya status hey job ka apki...????


Bro ap ki security complt ho gai hai kia? Ap na fourm kb submit krway tha


----------



## Faraz Tanveer

AoA.. Bhai me ne bhi NESCOM ad 1/2019 me appl kiya tha but mjhy security clearance form feb 2020 m recieve huy thy.. ap n jo form october m submit krwaye thy us pe koi response aya hy ab tk??


----------



## Muhammad waish

Muhammad waish said:


> Yes bro mera nescom/ MTC hai ap k Kon sa trade hai bro?
> 
> 
> Bro ap ki security complt ho gai hai kia? Ap na fourm kb submit krway tha


Bhai

Ji Aya hai bhai


Faraz Tanveer said:


> AoA.. Bhai me ne bhi NESCOM ad 1/2019 me appl kiya tha but mjhy security clearance form feb 2020 m recieve huy thy.. ap n jo form october m submit krwaye thy us pe koi response aya hy ab tk??





sh. hunain said:


> muhammad waish bhai kya status hey job ka apki...????


Bhai mera sps 03 ki hai nescom Mtc ki

Bhai same 2 you ap ki cmplt hoi ki security clearance? 


Faraz Tanveer said:


> AoA.. Bhai me ne bhi NESCOM ad 1/2019 me appl kiya tha but mjhy security clearance form feb 2020 m recieve huy thy.. ap n jo form october m submit krwaye thy us pe koi response aya hy ab tk??



N


Muhammad waish said:


> Bhai
> 
> Ji Aya hai bhai
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai mera sps 03 ki hai nescom Mtc ki
> 
> Bhai same 2 you ap ki cmplt hoi ki security clearance?


Bhai m na Oct 26 ko summit krwa dia tha clearance fourm



Faraz Tanveer said:


> AoA.. Bhai me ne bhi NESCOM ad 1/2019 me appl kiya tha but mjhy security clearance form feb 2020 m recieve huy thy.. ap n jo form october m submit krwaye thy us pe koi response aya hy ab tk??


Can you contect through whatsapp and inbox bro jazakallahaaa


----------



## maverick1977

Patriot said:


> Yes, the pay is pretty damn good but you've also got to work very hard and keep in mind you will be watched .



Back in 1999 i was selected as an electrical engineer at Aero for integration of Anti tank weapon program .. cant share details. i had to let go of my passport, my identify and had to have a new life all together. if went on vacation, they would tell me which local MI agency i first have to go that i have reached that place and then tgey will show up every week for Tea... rofl... i opted not to..


----------



## Trango Towers

Chocolate Aero said:


> Salam,
> 
> Didn't really find an appropriate place to thread this. However.
> 
> Having recently discovered the NESCOM company and its projects in aero eng and learning that it employs over 60,000 people I thought it'd give me a good chance to get into Pakistan.
> 
> Could anyone give me an indication as to what kind of basic wage I could expect if I was to find a graduate job there realated to aeronautical engineering. I'll be completing my Beng aeronautical degree in 2010 from the UK and am British. Parents are Pakistani.
> 
> I want to know if it's viable for me to be able to settle in pak ISB.
> 
> I'm looking to suport my wife only and live in pak. I've estimated a 40-50K wage required to live in reasonable comfort renting a house in one of the sectors around H-11.
> 
> If I can't match that I'll simply have to remain in the UK.
> 
> And what about the rise in pay. For instance the 1st year at NESCOM promises hostel accom(which probably isnt suitable for a couple, but u never know) subsequent years would require me to find a property. Hence what kind of pay rises could I expect.
> 
> Oh and btw, they dont seem to have a contact phone number and they dont like replying to email either.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if any1 could provide figures.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Bhai. 50 000 will not be enough.
Accommodation is generally very poor in pakistan
What is your subject 
Pakistan pays good wages for the right qualifications



BelligerentPacifist said:


> Just a month or two. If you pass!
> 
> But I'd advise you to not take up a job with them. Too little money, too many restrictions, little motivation for work because of too many engineers on too few projects. That said, my info is over half a decade old!


Plus if you return to the west you won't get a job


----------



## I S I

maverick1977 said:


> Back in 1999 i was selected as an electrical engineer at Aero for integration of Anti tank weapon program .. cant share details. i had to let go of my passport, my identify and had to have a new life all together. if went on vacation, they would tell me which local MI agency i first have to go that i have reached that place and then tgey will show up every week for Tea... rofl... i opted not to..


ATGM banwa rahe thy aapse ya phir Amrit?


----------



## maverick1977

I S I said:


> ATGM banwa rahe thy aapse ya phir Amrit?



Integration to a "platform"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Why there is no website for such a prestigious institute like NESCOM?
Even the website of NESCOM related CESAT also missing from the web now?
Why it's like this. It doesn't give good impression at all as I think it is the most advanced entity in defence research sector in PAKISTAN.


----------



## mikkix

Why we don't have nescom type institutions in Sindh and Balochistan?


----------



## PDF

mikkix said:


> Why we don't have nescom type institutions in Sindh and Balochistan?


Such institutions have presence in required areas. That include the mentioned provinces.


----------



## appap

killer92 said:


> What if someone has any problem like if someone is colorblind,then what ???
> Will he be selected as AM or not??????


There is no one-size-fits-all answer to this question. The selection process for AMs is different for every organization. Some organizations may require that applicants take a color vision test, while others may not. If you are concerned about whether or not you will be selected for an AM position if you are colorblind, you should contact the organization directly to find out their specific requirements.


----------

